# Mystery Snail and Java Moss



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

No they won't.. Java moss is nasty anyways it would probably choke them.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Nope. They might go over it and eat the detritus but other than that no bad thing.


----------



## harold (Mar 8, 2008)

Great. Thanks!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Errrrm. I hate to contradict everyone else's experience, but I had an apple snail (Pomacea bridgessi) that lovvvvved to eat my java moss. It wouldn't eat the stalks themselves, but it did eat the tiny moss "leaves", leaving behind thin leafless stalks of moss. I'm also certain that this snail was a brig and not a canna. 

I'm not sure what species of snail you're talking about, as Mystery Snails are often Pomacea species, but I'd keep an eye out just in case. Worst case scenario, you just supplement their diet with veggies.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

For more calrification on my post as I was in a hurry when writing it. Mystery Snails will usually leave plants alone. Now Java Moss s a little different. If you can keep it alive and have it grow it should not be a problem. If it is dying then it will probably be eaten. But very rarely have I ever had a Mystery Snail eat a plant. It does, however, depend on the actual species.


----------



## harold (Mar 8, 2008)

FrostyNYC said:


> Errrrm. I hate to contradict everyone else's experience, but I had an apple snail (Pomacea bridgessi) that lovvvvved to eat my java moss. It wouldn't eat the stalks themselves, but it did eat the tiny moss "leaves", leaving behind thin leafless stalks of moss. I'm also certain that this snail was a brig and not a canna.
> 
> I'm not sure what species of snail you're talking about, as Mystery Snails are often Pomacea species, but I'd keep an eye out just in case. Worst case scenario, you just supplement their diet with veggies.


After reviewing this site, http://www.applesnail.net/, it looks like I have a Pomacea as well. I'll defintely keep an eye out. I may have to put him back in the 2.5 gallon!


----------

